# Bios from Sapphire RX590 Nitro+ Special edition (the blue one) flash on Nitro+ (black one)



## Lamaldo (Mar 29, 2020)

Hey guys. I just thinked about flashing my bios on mine Sapphire RX590 Nitro+ which is non special edition version (11289-02-20G ). Do you think its possible to flash it on the Special edition bios?
My stock bios is this one: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/219531/219531
And i thought, that this one could possibly reflash it: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/208250/sapphire-rx590-8192-181220
They look kinda same, but the TDC power changes and so clocks are little bit different.
I did attached the main info about my current GPU so please let me know if i am wrong and there is some difference between those GPU´s that i´ve missed.
I dont know if this is a good idea so please let me know your thoughts.

Thanks a lot for any reply.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 9, 2020)

@Lamaldo why would you flash it to the Special Edition? Because the Nitro+, Nitro+ SE and AMD50 GE all of them has the same Base, Boost and Mem clock so just use MSI Afterburner to OC or the Radeon Software.

Nitro+ 590: https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/sapphire-nitro-rx-590.b6541
Nitro+ 590 SE: https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/sapphire-nitro-rx-590-special-edition.b6421
Nitro+ 590 AMD50 GE: https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/sapphire-nitro-rx-590-amd-50-gold-edition.b6974

I personally have the Nitro+ 590 Special Edition in it's box saved it because I love the look of it.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Dec 9, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> @Lamaldo why would you flash it to the Special Edition? Because the Nitro+, Nitro+ SE and AMD50 GE all of them has the same Base, Boost and Mem clock so just use MSI Afterburner to OC or the Radeon Software.
> 
> Nitro+ 590: https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/sapphire-nitro-rx-590.b6541
> Nitro+ 590 SE: https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/sapphire-nitro-rx-590-special-edition.b6421
> ...


The only reason I can think of is a higher power limit?


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 9, 2020)

Nuckles56 said:


> The only reason I can think of is a higher power limit?



I am going off memory here since I am add work I believe on my card the power limit is 50% and should be the same on the AMD50 GE and Nitro+ so this is why I don't get why OP wants to flash the bios.


----------

